# Why not to use Watts



## perchin (Oct 4, 2015)

Last year I helped my neighbor install his OWB system, and he chose to use Watts quick connectors, which is what was recommended by Menards for pex fittings. He deliberated for a while about it because they are so expensive per fitting. But we were very happy with how easy and fast all his hookups went rather it was from pex to pex, or pex to copper.

I was so impressed that I decided that I was going to use them to install my system last Dec. I spent roughly $700 on them. They worked great all heating season. We decided to shut down our stoves the same day, and when the water temps came down, every single fitting in our entire systems began leaking (gushing really). Now I called Menards, and they told me that I was running too hot of water through them, because I run mine at 200°F, but my neighbor only runs at 175°F and his did the same thing so...? When he called Menards, they told him that they would not recommend using them at all for any boiler system. Funny thing though, when you go into Menards, they have a nice display demo of a BOILER SYSTEM, that 100% uses the "Watts" brand quick connector fittings.lol

I tried calling the customer service line for Watts, and have never gotten through to a human being. So I emailed them when this originally came about, and they never responded.

I just emailed them again today as a follow up, and let them know, that I would be sharing my experience with anyone that would listen.

Well... Its cold in Michigan, and I'm going to be replacing fittings all day with normal crimp style ones.


----------



## rkusek (Oct 4, 2015)

I've had my doubts about those too for DHW lines.  I just bought the $30-40 crimper and used the Watts stainless steel crimps that come in a bag for my boiler stuff.  I used the brass barbed fittings to sweat to copper or thread into pumps, etc.  No leaks in 7 years.  I think these are approved for DHW lines and plan to use pex with these in my basement finishing if that is the case.


----------



## Monaco (Oct 4, 2015)

Good to know - thanks!


----------



## plumedic (Oct 5, 2015)

What sizes are you working with?


----------



## stee6043 (Oct 6, 2015)

Your beef should be with Menards, not Watt's.  Those Watt's quick connect fittings are clearly intended for potable water systems only.  The spec sheet says it, the warranty says it, the ratings show it (max temp listed is 140 degrees for a pressure rating).

Quick connects work great when used for their intended purpose.  I've had Shark Bites on my DHW system, both hot and cold, for 8+ years now without a single leak.  For the shade tree plumber they are one of the best things ever invented (in my humble opinion)...


----------



## BoilerMan (Oct 7, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your experience.  

I trust no "O" ring with time...  only the ones that are necessary for movement on valves etc. are used in systems I install/design.  Rubber is not a permanent leak-sealer INHO. 

TS


----------



## Wisneaky (Oct 7, 2015)

stee6043 said:


> Your beef should be with Menards, not Watt's.  Those Watt's quick connect fittings are clearly intended for potable water systems only.  The spec sheet says it, the warranty says it, the ratings show it (max temp listed is 140 degrees for a pressure rating).
> 
> Quick connects work great when used for their intended purpose.  I've had Shark Bites on my DHW system, both hot and cold, for 8+ years now without a single leak.  For the shade tree plumber they are one of the best things ever invented (in my humble opinion)...


Watts quick connects are rated for a maximum of 180 degree water at 100psi.


----------



## stee6043 (Oct 8, 2015)

Wisneaky said:


> Watts quick connects are rated for a maximum of 180 degree water at 100psi.


 
I merely quoted manufactured published data.  But since this is the internet...

http://media.wattswater.com/ES-QC-10Tees.pdf

http://www.watts.com/pages/_products_details.asp?pid=6632

*Warranty Information
Limited Warranty:*
A. Watts Regulator Co. (“Watts”) warrants its WaterPEX™ cross-linked polyethylene tubing, barbed PEX fittings, brass and plastic Quick-Connect fittings and manifolds, factory manufactured copper manifolds and Quick-Connect accessories to be free of defects in material and workmanship *when used under normal usage in potable water systems*, and installed in accordance with all Watts printed installation instructions. Specific warranty durations apply as follows:


----------



## Wisneaky (Oct 8, 2015)

stee6043 said:


> I merely quoted manufactured published data.  But since this is the internet...
> 
> http://media.wattswater.com/ES-QC-10Tees.pdf
> 
> ...


Those are series 10 quick connects which i'm not sure Menards even carries those. Here are the ones Menards carries since this is the internet.


----------



## Wisneaky (Oct 8, 2015)

Anyways Watts makes different series connectors with different max temperature's. As with anything, get the right connector for what you will be using it for.


----------



## stee6043 (Oct 8, 2015)

Wisneaky said:


> Those are series 10 quick connects which i'm not sure Menards even carries those. Here are the ones Menards carries since this is the internet.
> 
> View attachment 163346


 
Indeed.  Nicely done.  You'll notice the warranty policy is the same for series 35 and 45...potable water system use only.  But you are quite right, the series 35 has a higher temp rating even though it's still not intended for boilers.


----------



## Wisneaky (Oct 8, 2015)

stee6043 said:


> Indeed.  Nicely done.  You'll notice the warranty policy is the same for series 35 and 45...potable water system use only.  But you are quite right, the series 35 has a higher temp rating even though it's still not intended for boilers.


I wonder what their brass quick connects say.


----------



## Wisneaky (Oct 8, 2015)

I stopped at Menards tonight. Watts brass quick connects are rated for 250 degrees at 80psi. The brass ones were the ones setup on their boiler display at the store I was at.

OP which quick connects did you use? What did they have on the store boiler setup?


----------



## jrod770 (Oct 8, 2015)

BoilerMan said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience.
> 
> I trust no "O" ring with time...  only the ones that are necessary for movement on valves etc. are used in systems I install/design.  Rubber is not a permanent leak-sealer INHO.
> 
> TS




I agree with you 110%.  The only good to come from this type of fitting are the caps they make.  They are great for remodels where you need to move lines, cap back off TEMPORARILY, and turn water back on.  Not a long term product in my mind.


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 9, 2015)

I used shark bites with my pellet boiler, no issues with 180+ water, of course my system was unpressurized.


----------



## perchin (Oct 17, 2015)

Wisneaky said:


> I stopped at Menards tonight. Watts brass quick connects are rated for 250 degrees at 80psi. The brass ones were the ones setup on their boiler display at the store I was at.
> 
> OP which quick connects did you use? What did they have on the store boiler setup?



I used the Brass ones, as did my neighbor. Just like they had on their store boiler setup. Still never got a response from Watts, and Menards is back to saying that the ones I purchased are indeed for a boiler system, yet they won't replace them nor refund me. They said to take it up with Watts, which is proving to be futile.

BTW, the ones we got are for 1" pex/copper and come with a plastic insert for the end of the pex application (supposed to stop it from shrinking lol right).

Here was some of the system, before I had to replace it all....


----------



## Sleseman (Dec 15, 2017)

Did you ever have any luck with this?  My 2nd season in since using the quick connects I'm finding most off them leak after the system cools down.


----------

